# Our pup is dying, and we don't know why...



## meeplesoap (Aug 8, 2013)

My husband and I adopted a puppy at 10 months old when we first got married four years ago. In fact, it's our anniversary today. During the night, our little pup started having trouble breathing, very lethargic, and totally limp. The vet is trying to save her with fluids, heat wrap, and antibiotics for low heart rate (as your circulation slows parts of you can die.) At this point things look very bad, we are trying not to give up hope but if she's not improving by tomorrow afternoon he suggests letting her go as her kidney function would likely be very bad by then. We authorized him to give her a pain killer so she's very comfortable, enjoying petting by the overnight staff and snuggled in my husband's t-shirt, but this is just killing us.

We know she didn't eat anything (no blockages) nor is she poisoned and she doesn't have cancer. It's a total mystery. I was SO AFRAID she somehow, magically, ate some soap or something, but after scouring the entire house, there's nothing she could have remotely gotten into. In a weird way it's comforting that it wasn't that, I'd never forgive myself.

Anyway, I just need a virtual hug. I went through the deaths of my brothers at a young age so I thought this would be easier, but it's actually worse, just bringing up all those awful memories too (also freak, sudden deaths.) My poor husband is begging me to just take a xanax to calm down, but I feel like it's better to cry and grieve than to try and "flatten" my feelings if that makes sense. He is really upset too and trying to comfort me as much as he can. :-(


----------



## savonierre (Aug 8, 2013)

Sending big {{hugs}}.I am so sorry to hear this. It is so hard to let them go..They really are part of our families.


----------



## Obsidian (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so very sorry you and your pup are going through this. I've lost beloved pets and its a terrible thing to experience. Its been three year since we lost our 14 yr old dog and it still seems like it happened yesterday. Hopefully she will improve overnight, don't give up hope yet.

Did the vet check for antifreeze poisoning? Her symptoms are very similar to what my moms dog went through after she got antifreeze the neighbor put out for stray cats. Even if you think there is no way for her to get into poison, there is always the possibility she found something she shouldn't have or God forbid, someone threw something into your yard.


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 8, 2013)

I thought of that too, or maybe mop water, but we live in a gated compound (that makes it sound more fancy than it is, but essentially we have a very high wall all the way around our house and garden, with a locked door leading in.)

We haven't changed any cleaning supplies and I only use natural things anyway (like vinegar/lemon/water). It's just so confusing and hard to understand.

On top of that, my car got broken into and my phone and driver's license stolen, and I have a job interview tomorrow morning.


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 8, 2013)

:sad: I'm so sorry.
Has her spleen been checked?


----------



## cerelife (Aug 8, 2013)

Virtual hugs to both you and your husband...I understand completely. And prayers that your pup makes a full recovery! Our beloved kitty (Mr. Cat...whom we adopted when we were dating) went into anaphylactic shock after taking his normal dose of penicillin for a respiratory infection...he had never had a reaction to this med before, but he went down fast. We had him at the Vet's office within 10 minutes and they saw him immediately, but he was comatose within 5 minutes post-arrival. They gave him a 10% chance of survival. His kidneys had shut down and his lungs were filling with fluid. We were advised that it would be kindest to just let him go (euthanize him) by a certain time, since there would be massive brain damage after that time. We just sat there with him and cried, and prayed, and talked to him, and petted him until 5 minutes before the "deadline"...at which point he lifted his head and meowed!! It was a long haul, but he made a full recovery and we enjoyed his company for the next 11 years! He died in our arms just short of his 17th birthday last year from a fancy named condition, but (as our vet said) basically just old-age. Don't give up hope!!
As a Catholic, I've had many discussions with our priest about animals, and I firmly believe that we share a part of our souls with our beloved pets and we WILL see them again


----------



## bwendo (Aug 8, 2013)

My father in law called just today all breathless - he had just dug a hole to bury his dog of 12 years in.

There wasn't much to say except that I was sorry.  It is hard on everyone with all the good memories.


----------



## CaraCara (Aug 8, 2013)

Pets are near and dear to our hearts, like little members of the family. I wish you and your family well.


----------



## mgelsimino (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry that's awful, especially since it's a puppy, but it's painful for you at any age. Our animals are no less important than our human family members. I pray your puppy makes it through.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## Sammi_552 (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry to hear the condition of your beloved dog. Sending hugs!

Seems like an appropriate time for a friendly reminder to other pet lovers. Please everybody check your store purchased pet food against the massive recall lists. Our dog was on this brand until we discovered the recall:

The recall includes all Innova, California Natural, EVO, Healthwise, Mother Nature, and Karma branded dry pet food and biscuit treats with expiration dates prior to June 10, 2014. The expiration date appears in different places on the various products. To find out where to look for your pet food's expiration date, see the illustrated guide on the Natura website.


----------



## meeplesoap (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm sorry to report that our little girl's heart gave out at 2:45am this morning. She went peacefully in her sleep, and when we came down to see her, she looked very much at rest. Considering how much she had been struggling earlier today, it was a blessing to know she could breathe easy and was getting pets and attention, and was never alone for one second. 

My poor husband, who's only cried once (when we got married) totally broke down sobbing, holding her body and rocking her. I am so thankful for our amazing vet, who did everything he could, stayed all night with her, and cried right along with us. Our poor baby, she's eating endless mac & cheese and rolling in the dirt for eternity now.


----------



## mgelsimino (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your family. She must have been too good for earth to go to heaven so soon.

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## dagmar88 (Aug 8, 2013)

*big hug* for the both of you...


----------



## deb8907 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  You and your husband will be in my prayers.


----------



## jenneelk (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh this brings tears to my eyes.. I'm so very sorry. 
We just got a puppy who's 6 months now, we got him at 8 weeks old, and I am already so attached. I can't imagine the feeling of loss as they really are a part of the family.

I'm happy she is at peace now...


----------



## heartsong (Aug 8, 2013)

it seems so inadequate to say the words "i'm so sorry for your loss," but then no words could ever comfort or fill the black void left from the loss of a dear and beloved pet...suffice it to say that I share your pain and will include you in my prayers tonight. xx


----------



## hlee (Aug 8, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## la-rene (Aug 8, 2013)

Oh hugs to you.  I'm so sorry to hear about your baby.  They just worm their way in so quick to become an integral part of our soul.  I swear it takes just seconds to accomplish this.    

I hate to mention it now since you are still reeling, but, are you going to find out what caused your little one's sickness?  In case it is something you would need to fix.  A coworker lost their dog due to rat poison in the ceiling, from a former tenant, getting into the carpet after a roof leak.  Who would have thought....


----------



## la-rene (Aug 8, 2013)

Sammi_552 said:


> I'm so sorry to hear the condition of your beloved dog. Sending hugs!
> 
> Seems like an appropriate time for a friendly reminder to other pet lovers. Please everybody check your store purchased pet food against the massive recall lists. Our dog was on this brand until we discovered the recall:
> 
> The recall includes all Innova, California Natural, EVO, Healthwise, Mother Nature, and Karma branded dry pet food and biscuit treats with expiration dates prior to June 10, 2014. The expiration date appears in different places on the various products. To find out where to look for your pet food's expiration date, see the illustrated guide on the Natura website.



I may be an overly concerned pet parent, but this stuff scares me.  We can't control, nor do we actually know what all goes in the food that we buy at the store for our babies.


----------



## Stakie (Aug 8, 2013)

*Sending you many hugs and well wishes.*


----------



## kazmi (Aug 8, 2013)

My hugs and prayers go out to both you and your husband.  I feel your pain and know there are no words that can help.  Just know that she is now in a better place and will always be in your precious hearts.


----------



## MKRainville (Aug 8, 2013)

I know there isnt much that I can say that is comforting.  Don't take the xanax let your mind go through the natural steps.  We are human and we are designed to grieve. 

My dog is my best friend.  Well my husband is my best friend too... but I love my dog so much and I can only imagine your pain.  I am sorry that you and your husband have to go through this.  I will hug and kiss on my sweet Maggie Dog and we three send you wishes of peace. 

With Love and Bubbles,
MK

www.thebubbleblog.com


----------



## Galena (Aug 8, 2013)

My heart goes out to you and your family. I know how you are feeling right now. I had to let one of my dogs go  last November. I know how hard it is. Our pets are part of our family. Keep your memories of your special family member in your heart and they will always be with you.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Soap Making mobile app


----------



## soap_rat (Aug 8, 2013)

I'm so very sorry that this happened to you and your poor pup.  It's so hard to lose a pet--but life is so much better when we have pets in it.


----------



## cerelife (Aug 9, 2013)

I'm just so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with both you and your husband.
But it makes me smile to think of her eating "endless mac 'n cheese"...she's probably sharing it with our Mr. Cat


----------



## jean1C (Aug 9, 2013)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have to admit this post left me a little teary eyed, but then the endless mac and cheese and rolling in the dirt put a little smile on my face. How insightful! I will be thinking of you and your pet today and will say a prayer to bring healing to what I can imagine is sadness and grief.


----------



## paillo (Aug 9, 2013)

So sorry for the loss of your beloved furry family member. Going to go hug mine, who's lying at my feet, and send mac 'n cheese grins in honor of yours. When my son was little, and we lost beloved cats, we would make a little memorial site in the garden, strew it with rosemary for remembrance, and pick a star in the night sky. Then, whenever we looked at that star, we could see the soul of our furry friend shining down on us. I still do that, and find great comfort and communion in it.

Thanks to whomever posted it for the warning on pet food recalls, truly helpful, and scary!


----------



## Ancel (Aug 9, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss. It's so difficult when you don't know what's wrong and they can't tell you. We have to be grateful for all the love we share with the animal souls who share their lives with us so freely and warmly. Your dog was such a part of your relationship with your husband, through her you are bonded in ways deeper than you know. Remember and celebrate her in your love and understanding of each other. 

Many prayers, wishes and hugs to you both, and from Hoss, Lyla, Quito, Duku, Malone and Pika to your golden girl many tail wags and happy barks.


----------

